# Breeder won’t call me back



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Jems, I haven't dealt with Ariel Poodles personally, but I can empathize with how frustrating it is when people don't get back in touch. She may be at a show, so I would give her a few more days to respond. After that, I would move on to the next breeder on your list.


----------



## Jems (Jul 30, 2018)

This has been going on for some time, now. I really cannot figure out what the issue is. The emails were fine.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I say move on, she may not want to sell a pup to you. Not your fault. I feel if she doesn’t bother to respond, you might not be receiving much support once you get a pup from her. She may have her reasons and it’s totally her call.


----------



## Jems (Jul 30, 2018)

Well, I haven't said anything yet, so I don't know what that apprehension is based upon. I haven't told her anything about myself yet. I have never been able to reach her.
All I've done so far, was inquire about her dogs and asked what her procedure is for getting a puppy. She told me and gave me a link to look at dogs that she's bred, then that was it. Weird!

She's on the AKC Marketplace site and doesn't respond there either.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would move on to another breeder. I don’t know this breeder but there could be things happening in her private life interfering with her communicating with you. 

When I was looking there was a highly rated breeder that I was hoping to get a puppy from. I kept trying to contact her. I found later that out she was dying of cancer at the time. I’m not suggesting this is what is happening with this breeder, but life can get complicated and her not returning calls to you may have nothing to do with you.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I agree that you should move on. AKC is not always (or often!) notified when someone needs to be removed from a listing. I was just searching the AKC judges directory for a junior showmanship judge for our specialty - one of the listed judges died quite a few months ago.


When I did a bit of googling, I found that Ms. Katz is 77 years old (and so am I) - so she could possibly be having health issues that are occupying her right now.



If you will post your general location, some of the members here can probably recommend a good breeder in that area. Also specify any particular requirements you may have.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Jems said:


> Well, I haven't said anything yet, so I don't know what that apprehension is based upon. I haven't told her anything about myself yet. I have never been able to reach her.
> All I've done so far, was inquire about her dogs and asked what her procedure is for getting a puppy. She told me and gave me a link to look at dogs that she's bred, then that was it. Weird!
> 
> She's on the AKC Marketplace site and doesn't respond there either.


I have gotten all 8 of mine from breeders (some I would not deal with again). I send an e-mail telling why I looking what dogs I have and do havea, and my work schedule and it is single household. I have gotten replies with in 3 to 5 days, and usually pick up the dogs in a couple of weeks, all but 2 of mine where over 8 months. You may want to give her a little more info. Although, I feel is rude not to at least reply one way or the other and just ask for more information, if that is her problem


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Responsiveness is at the top of my list for selecting a breeder.
If they aren’t getting back to you in a reasonable timeframe then move on.
One day you could find yourself with a question for the breeder about the puppy you got from them and it’s important to know they’ll be there for you with answers.
Don’t worry if you flunked the breeder’s client criteria... ask yourself instead if the breeder meets your criteria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jems (Jul 30, 2018)

For whatever reason, it seems like Poodle breeders are a lot less responsive to inquiries. If you don't wanna give me a dog, or even consider me, even though you don't know anything about me, at least tell me. Don't leave me hanging. Sometimes, I think I would rather get a less than ideal puppy from a breeder, who at least, is willing to respond, than drive myself crazy with breeders who have social issues or are just bad business people.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Nah, it's not that hard to find a breeder willing to work with you, so don't give up. I had a few who weren't responsive to me, and that was annoying, but most breeders are responsive and friendly.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Jems said:


> For whatever reason, it seems like Poodle breeders are a lot less responsive to inquiries. If you don't wanna give me a dog, or even consider me, even though you don't know anything about me, at least tell me. Don't leave me hanging. Sometimes, I think I would rather get a less than ideal puppy from a breeder, who at least, is willing to respond, than drive myself crazy with breeders who have social issues or are just bad business people.


I wonder if that could be part of the issue. Reputable breeders are not business people; at least they are not in the business of breeding. They're not doing it to make money. However, that cannot be said of all the AKC marketplace breeders. I've always been advised to steer clear of that area of the site if one wants a responsibly bred puppy or dog.

That is not to stain everyone on there by any means. It's just an indifferent resource, one might say.


----------

